# Caltech Fall 2x2 round



## Weston (Oct 14, 2009)

I just registered for the Caltech Fall competition and I noticed that there was no 2x2 round, which sucks since I've been focusing a lot on 2x2 lately. Does anyone know why there isn't a 2x2 round? I doubt it has to do with time because 2x2 rounds are relatively quick. What else could it be? 
I would love to have a 2x2 round at that competition.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 20, 2009)

um.. I'm pretty sure there is. I just checked, maybe they added it later? idk.

while i'm posting in a Caltech thread, does anyone have a Square-1 I could use at Caltech? Mine is transparent.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2009)

You can use mine if you remember to ask me.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You can use mine if you remember to ask me.



groovy, thanks.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 21, 2009)

The 2x2x2 is on the WCA page, but not on the registration page.


----------



## Weston (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh cool. Thanks everyone.
If you (Alex) and Michael are competing at the same time, you can use one of mine.
I have one that is Japanese color scheme, with blue on U and white one D
and another one with American color scheme with green and blue on U and D.


----------



## fundash (Oct 22, 2009)

Also, if anyone has a eastsheen 2x2 to share, that would be great!

Btw, Also if anyone is selling one...I'm willing to buy


----------



## hdskull (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking to improve my OH average.


----------



## fundash (Oct 25, 2009)

wow!

That was fun, and they DID have 2x2!
they also added magic!

I had a great time, hope everyone else did to!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 25, 2009)

fundash said:


> wow!
> 
> That was fun, and they DID have 2x2!
> they also added magic!
> ...



Results?


----------



## fundash (Oct 25, 2009)

only my own... do you want mine?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 25, 2009)

1st - Phillip Espinoza, 13.04
2nd - Lucas Garron, 13.54
3rd - Jeremy Fleischman, 13.96

OH - Sikan (21), Jeremy (22), Lucas (23)
BLD - Lucas (1:12), Shelley, Andrew Le


----------



## Weston (Oct 25, 2009)

2x2 - Edward lin (4.xy), Steven Turner (5,17), Me (5,30)

This was my first competition with CLL so I failed.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 25, 2009)

Weston, why isn't your 2x2x2 average in your sig?


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Oct 25, 2009)

I won clock with a 10.xy Average!!


----------



## fundash (Oct 26, 2009)

I cant wait to see what place i was in...


----------

